# Middle of the Row ?



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I had a preety major anxiety attack Sunday at church because I ended up in the middle of the pew insead of the aisle, 3 people on one side and four on the other. (All family and friends) I know if I had asked they would have let me have the aisle but I really want to work through this as it is really annoyoing and seems so damn silly. Any ideas other than medication. I did get through it for close to two hours by deep breathing and relaxation techniques but I missed most of the service and felt yukky and drained after, for the entire day. All because if I wanted / needed to go to the bathroom I would of had to ask a few people to move. Suggestions ???


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Congrats on challenging yourself. The important thing here is that you made it.The bad part is you missed most of the services. Next time sit where you feel most comfortable. It should give you comfort to know you made it before so feel comforted in knowing if you decide to sit in the middle again you will be fine. Besides as long as it is family and friends they must know and understand your situation. I know how frustrating it is. We have all been there and can sympathize. You are doing a great job!!!!!!


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Jomo, I appreciate the support and also thanks for the info on Aspertane (Diet Soda). I don't drink diet pop (or regular) but who knows what else I eat that has it in it. I will start reading labels and I also did pass it on to someone I know that has more severe problems than me and does drink a ton of diet soda. Thats what is great about this board. Sharing and supporting each other. Thanks and have a terrific day.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well done!!I can totally relate, I dread my kids school concerts at Christmas or the cinema etc in case I have to sit in the middle of a bunch of strangers and suddenly need to go, it's utter relief to find I'm at the end of the row or at the back of the hall and don't feel so claustrophobic.I'm on day 2 of Mikes tapes and am hoping these will help relax me more in times of need, maybe you should consider these.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Mrs Nookie : I am quite interested in Mikes tapse and would appreciate your review after. If you like you can email me direct at bill.andrus###scotiabank.com I've got all the information to order, just need to bite the bullet and do it. Thanks again.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There is a lot of standing around, waiting to make a decision on these Boards. (I remember the first time I dove into deep water. I must have stood with my arms pointed over my head 2 or 3 times before I finally worked up the courage.)The exchange rate is not so bad, right now. Send in the forms and give it a try.On your other posting about neurological problems, if it does end up being MS let me know. My friend who got me started on supplementing has outlived everyone else who came into the Vancouver MS Society some 32 years ago. We may be able to help with the symptoms.Cheers,Mark


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

I know how you feel. I have it under control no tho. I have had IBS D for over 15 years. The only thing that has helped me is Buspar which is non drowsy mild seditive. Also Donnatal which is a antispasmotic for my tummy. I have major anxiety disorder and these two medications have me my life back.


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

I just wanted to correct my first sentence here goes...lol...I know how you feel. I have it under control though.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Anotoher success, I went to a live Theater performance on the weekend and sat in the fourth seat from the end. Very mild anxiety, but I Breathed through it and enjoyed the show. I am going to continue to force myself away from the aisle ... Next time I might even do it with strangers sitting between me and the aisle.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Good for you Wmtand ! Those of us with IBS can understand what an accomplishment that is !I myself always tend to sit at the end of the row.I remember going to see my son in a college show and wouldn't you know it, our tickets were right in the middle of the row. I was having bladder problems along with my usual IBS and just couldn't bear to stay there, so I politely explained to the people sitting at the end of the row that I had a condition which might make it necessary for me to use the ladies room during the performance and would they switch seats with us. They so graciously agreed.It turns out I had to make two trips to the ladies room during the show. I'm glad I didn't have to disturb anyone by climbing over them.Jeanne


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Congrats! You should feel really proud of yourself. I agree that you should challenge yourself. The worst that happens is you have to ask the people to move. Big Deal! I used to always find an aisle sit or sit in the back. Not so much anymore. The more I did it the more confidence I got. Keep it up.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi,My friends automatically have me sit on the end seat when we go anywhere, but that is because I have had foot surgery! It was sort of a throw-back from my IBS days to sit on the end - now I limp my way to the middle if I can't see and they aren't assigned seats! The more you challenge yourself, the more successes you can have! Mike's program does help with this stuff too - in the intro he asks you "how many times do you get a gurgle in your stomach when you have to go out - just the thought of it?" So much of it depends upon breaking that mind-gut connection! Remember there are lots of success stories - starting from 2001 on the success thread that are very honest, that range from not being helped too much, to being helped in sleep only, to being fully recovered. Mrs. Nookies' experience with the program will be different from yours, just as mine was different - (It took 3 times for me to get better- I had the longest case scenario!) It is human nature to want to know how well things work with others before they try them - we all do - and so that's why the success stories are posted - but- and this is a big BUT - the best way to do the program is with NO expectations one way or the other. Some of us here - mostly myself - had absolutely NO hope that the program would work- I thought it was ludicrous that anything like that would work - so I went into it as a very LAST resort (mind you, I had struggled from 1983 - 2000 almost housebound and done every med there was) so why would THIS now work for me? I even emailed Mike a jillion times and was a right pain in the arse as they say - So now, most folks I speak with say to themselves, "why did I wait? - all that time suffering?" The sooner you get started, the sooner you will begin your journey to feeling better. The CDs are $89 USD bucks with the exchange rate I know it goes up it's at about 1.24, so about $110.36 CANADIAN- with on-line and/or toll-free phone support and shipping included. How much would your doc/therapist charge a pop? And how do you divide 110 bucks by the number of days of the rest of your life feeling better?I remember speaking to this guy in New York - he sounded just like Woody Allen - he was effing at me about his IBS - he was suicidal - during our last conver, he apologized and said if I was ever in NY he would take me out and that he finally found people who understood IBS - so many are in such isolation, and when I speak with them after they are helped, their voice is changed, they are so happy - it is wonderful!Really, take the plunge - we are all here to swin with ya!







Congrats Bill on your successes so far - you can do it! If you want to email me for more info/insights, please feel free.Take care everyone.


----------

